# know any cheap Dirt jump bike's



## Ninjamcl (Oct 22, 2017)

hey, I'm looking to buy a dirt jump bike, does anyone know a good beginner bike thats cheap.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Oct 15, 2014)

How cheap is cheap for you? There are good deals to be had on PB and CL.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Depending on where you are in the world, there may not be any such thing. The shipping fees for PB can make the cheapest bike expensive and if you live in an area like I do, with very local interest in that type of riding you may see only one bike in a year on CL within 100 miles. I ended up finding a new frame for $200 and building my own, and still ended up spending close to $600, that only because I happened to have a spare rigid fork in the parts bin.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Go BMX. 
Cheaper, stronger, jumpier.


----------



## kmj831 (Apr 4, 2014)

Used DJ bikes can be found for cheap, with decent spec and often in good shape, so watch Cl and PB, as mentioned above. Haro steel reserve is a pretty decent budget frame with pretty good geo. 

I picked up a Transition TOP (trail or park) frame for cheap because they released the newer PBJ, and I love it. (Also had a PBJ for a bit). 

How tall are you?


----------



## a-hopps (Nov 26, 2017)

Motobecane has some affordable options at Bikes direct. I posted in the Moto forum yesterday to see if anyone had any experience with them. No answers yet. The components seem pretty good, especially on the higher end one that I'm considering. Maybe someone here in the DJ forum could weigh in.

Save up to 60% off new Adult BMX ALL BIKES FREE SHIP 48, NO TAX Collected 48 States Save Up to 60% Off Gravity CoJones EXPERT Bicycles Dirt Jump Dirt Jump Bikes, BMX Cruiser Bikes

Save up to 60% off new Adult BMX ALL BIKES FREE SHIP 48, NO TAX Collected 48 States Save Up to 60% Off Gravity CoJones EXPERT Bicycles Dirt Jump Dirt Jump Bikes, BMX Cruiser Bikes


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

The Steel Reserve looks like a better bike and can be found new for under $600. Those gravity bikes are not exactly light, regardless of the pricey fork spec, and it's an alloy frame (one dent away from being scrap metal).


----------



## a-hopps (Nov 26, 2017)

sapva said:


> The Steel Reserve looks like a better bike and can be found new for under $600. Those gravity bikes are not exactly light, regardless of the pricey fork spec, and it's an alloy frame (one dent away from being scrap metal).


I hear you but isn't the Specialized P3 an aluminum frame? I guess I figured the parts on the Gravity could be swapped over to a better frame at a later date. I guess for me It seems more likely that I'd replace a $300-$400 frame over a $800 fork. Then again I'm not expire inced with DJ bikes at all. IDK if the Hydro brakes, bars, wheels, hubs, stem, etc... are worth much on the Gravity. I'm just trying to get a DJ with an adjustable fork for a bargain. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

You would at least get a warranty to fall back on with a new Specialized. A dj frame is tiny, so the net weight savings of alloy vs chomo is pretty minimal.


----------



## a-hopps (Nov 26, 2017)

sapva said:


> You would at least get a warranty to fall back on with a new Specialized. A dj frame is tiny, so the net weight savings of alloy vs chomo is pretty minimal.


Understood. I've been checking out some other brands as well. The NS Metropolis 1 is only $300 more for the top end model. The Metropolis 3 is under $800 as well. Definitely looks worth the peace of mind. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## kieljon (Sep 7, 2015)

FWIW, I picked up a new Norco Ryde 26 for $450 out the door from my LBS on a 15% off sale. It's a bottom of the barrel bike, but it works for what I needed and seems like a decent value for the price (though the fork is pretty crappy). I'm super pleased so far but haven't pushed its limits at all.


----------



## kieljon (Sep 7, 2015)

I was torn between that and a Stolen Spade 22" which also retails for $500. That bike was way more comfortable than I expected. I'm 6'1" and felt every bit as comfortable on that bike as the Norco, at least when cruising around the parking lot. Went with the 26" bike because I mostly ride a 29er.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

slapheadmofo said:


> Go BMX.
> Cheaper, stronger, jumpier.


Hey slaphead, I'm a tall guy at 6-4 and now that you've help get my kid into BMX (thanks for that advice) I'm in need of some of that action as well to keep up. We kind of cross train on the BMX side at big indoor parks and local skate park when not riding on the trails. I've been told that Dirt Jumpers might be a better bet at my height and that they are a bit more forgiving for beginners. Would you agree with that or should I take a hard look at an actual BMX bike instead of the DJ?

Side note, is that Norco Ryde that crappy of a bike for a guy like me who is just getting into it? I'm dropping serious cash on my own custom diy Mt bike build and don't have a ton left over.

I really like that Transition PB&J Chromer! Its out of my price range tho...great long top tube tho.

on the flip side there is a dirt cheap Framed XL BMX bike for like 130$ lol.
https://www.the-house.com/qfrimpxl20bb17zz-framed-bmx-bikes.html


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

svinyard said:


> Hey slaphead, I'm a tall guy at 6-4 and now that you've help get my kid into BMX (thanks for that advice) I'm in need of some of that action as well to keep up. We kind of cross train on the BMX side at big indoor parks and local skate park when not riding on the trails. I've been told that Dirt Jumpers might be a better bet at my height and that they are a bit more forgiving for beginners. Would you agree with that or should I take a hard look at an actual BMX bike instead of the DJ?
> 
> Side note, is that Norco Ryde that crappy of a bike for a guy like me who is just getting into it? I'm dropping serious cash on my own custom diy Mt bike build and don't have a ton left over.
> 
> ...


I'm no BMX expert, but fairly close to your height, and can definitely tell you that a 20.75" top tube isn't going to cut it. My 26" DJ/Trials bike is about 23" on the top tube and just barely long enough. I'd look for a steel 24-26" wheeled frame closer to your size, that would include BMX cruiser, trials or DJ.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

sapva said:


> I'm no BMX expert, but fairly close to your height, and can definitely tell you that a 20.75" top tube isn't going to cut it. My 26" DJ/Trials bike is about 23" on the top tube and just barely long enough. I'd look for a steel 24-26" wheeled frame closer to your size, that would include BMX cruiser, trials or DJ.


Gotcha, glad to get some perspective with height. This is why I want that dang PBJ. The long version has a nearly 25in effective top tube 625mm. Seems like the long version of the Norco/others stuff is pretty short in the top tube. Even less than the small version of the PBJ. Ugh.... Wish there was a cheap version of something. It really is a nice way to improve skills.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm around 5'-11" and my 20" BMX bike is a 20.75" TT. Plenty of guys your height ride 20" bikes with 21 or slightly longer TTs; I've found for myself that as long as I get the bar height and width up there pretty good, everything else falls into place, since you never sit down anyway.

I put some 9.75" rise bars and a top-load stem on my 20" and it made all the difference in the world. I've suggested the same to a few tall guys I ride with and once they did it they were all amazed at the difference it made. Totally worth it to stay with 20" wheels IMO; I have 26" DJ bikes and have had 24" in the past and they're okay, but there is nothing like the feel of a true BMX bike and you lose most of that feeling once you go to bigger wheels. Trying to make a BMX bike feel like an MTB is a waste of time and defeats the whole purpose of riding one in the first place IMO; a long-ish TT 20" with some nice high and wide bars would be my personal choice.

My mom approves too.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Ha, love the pics. So would you agree that it's good to stick with the 20in BMX for development? I'm just wanting to ride the skate park, BMX park and pump track with my kid to try and keep up and learn a few things. Everything else is straight mtb. I'm not a great rider and am hoping the bmx/DJ cross training will help improve me quicker... Tho I'm 37 and not trying to break myself lol (aka not going huge on anything)

If BMX is the ticket here, that might be nice as they are cheaper.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I got my first 'nice' BMX bike at 42. 
I really enjoy that it's just a whole different animal than a mountain bike; I tried the big wheels in the park and pumptrack for years, but now when I jump on my 26" DJ, it feels like an unwieldy sluggish dinosaur.


----------

